# Feral Cat Frustration



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm brand new to the board...I plan on looking at everyone else's posts when I get home from work later, but I decided to say hello and give my main reason for joining.

I need moral support. I'm attempting to manage a colony of feral cats who live at the apartment complex where I work, but I live in a city with next to no resources for animals. There is no TNR program here, and no legitimate or affordable low-cost or free spay and neuter clinic. There is only the humane society which provides euthanasia to ferals upon arrival. The caretaker at the complex who is also employed by the same agency I am began trapping cats yesterday in order to take them to the humane society. He's doing this more out of a need to make people angry and a hatred of cats than he is out of pure necessity. He's also made comments about using the cats as coyote bait or shooting them, trying to get under my skin, maybe joking. I've spoken to the director of the agency and made it clear that I disagree with this course of action, and that I'm uncomfortable that someone so insensitive is in charge of the job of trapping the cats. I've told him that if given more time to trap the cats one or two at a time, get them appointments at the TNR clinic in Seattle, and to get a little money together to do so, this problem could be solved more humanely, but I have a feeling that they're trying to travel the most convenient and quickest path right now. It's going to be very hard for me to go to work knowing that behind the building one of the cats I've taken care of and fed is in a trap, waiting to be taken away. But I've already let ONE of the cats out of the trap, and I have my own trap out in an attempt to at least save one relatively tame but scared and abandoned kitty to take home myself, so I don't know what else I can do. It makes me sick. Can anyone offer any words of wisdom, comfort, or advice?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry, the best I can offer is to try and see if there are any independant rescue organizations that could/would get involved. I'm so sorry for the position you are in. Does your company have a Human Resources division or liason? If so, I'd advise them you consider your co-worker to be creating a hostile work environment for you by delibeartely saying/doing things that he knows aggravate and upset you and you want his comments and actions visible to you to stop immediately.
It may not change the fact that these kitties will be trapped and disposed of, but it should keep the activity out of your periphery.
Can you perhaps contact law enforcement and see what they say about this man treating these animals in an inhumane manner? (if he is threatening to use them for coyote bait, shooting them or even just purposely scaring them to laugh at) Surely there are laws preventing this type of behavior and/or the company can get a more compassionate person to handle the situation.

What a terrible position to be in, I just don't know what to say.
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible situation. I know you must be very upset. I can only hope that you can trap at least one of the cats. I think your co-worker is cruel, and should be reported. I would find out what Animal Control's policy is before reporting his threats, to make certain that they will not put them all to sleep. I would also inform the director that you want one of the cats, and ask him to stop the man at least until you can trap him. My heart is with you. I wish I could give you better advice. Thank you for being such a caring person. Please keep us informed.


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for your responses...I've gone to my director and told him about the cruel comments he made, and he assured me that nothing like that would happen to the animals and that he'd go to the caretaker's direct supervisor with my complaints as well as with any other suggestions I might have. But I'm really at a loss. Right now I'm waiting for replies from two women in my area who would be willing to take a couple of the cats on as barn cats. I let my director know that I really wanted to take one home, and he's been told that if he traps her he is to give her to me, but this man does not like me, and I don't feel confident that he will. I hate living in a town that has no resources for animals. Animal Control WILL put the cats down, and so will the humane society. It's so hard to change people's way of thinking. So many people take cats to the shelter for euthanasia assuming it's more humane, not even wanting to put effort into other solutions. The agency I work for supports people with developmental disabilities, and it bothers me to think that as recent as the 50s and 60s it was acceptable to ship these people off to institutions because it was cheaper and more convenient. I compare it to what's being done to the cats. I'm even nervous about going to work today because this man is really intimidating and I don't want him to bother me but I know he hates me.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

What a horrible situation  Sometimes, we want to save the world but we can't...I know you are doing your best to help these kitties, please don't feel bad if you can't do more.

I hope things turn out for the best.


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

valleylux said:


> I'm even nervous about going to work today because this man is really intimidating and I don't want him to bother me but I know he hates me.


That was why I felt your situation was like a 'hostile work environment' and suggested the police. I'm not sure what the police could do, but it they were aware of this man intimidating you and/or suggested you file a restraining order against him (or suggest to your supervisor that _that_ is how that man makes you feel) which would make it illegal for him to 'harass' you in any manner over the cats.

Again, I really don't know what to say. You are trying to do right by these cats and the lack of services and area apathy are holding you back. I wish it were different but rest assured that you are trying, and like Xanti said, don't feel badly if you can't do more than you were able to do.
Heidi


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for empathizing, that's just what I needed. If he gives me any trouble I won't let him get away with it for sure.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Goodness! I just saw that you are located in Yakima. Husband and I lived south of you in Goldendale from late1998-early2001.
The winters up there are brutal on that side of the Cascades.


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

Aren't they?? Poor kitties. I just received an email from another site chastising me for feeding feral cats because I'm doing much more harm than good. My feathers are slightly ruffled still. : )

So you're in Georgia now? Must be looovely there, I've never been.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

valleylux said:


> ..... I just received an email from another site chastising me for feeding feral cats because I'm doing much more harm than good...


It has been proved that TNR is the best way to keep the feral population down, not killing. Whoever sent you that email is not well informed. How maddening!


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

I know, I felt crummy enough without the source of all my frustration and anger being questioned. Do you have any information I could pass on to people like this, like something from a legitimate source that says it is effective and proven? I'm already aware of the feral cat project and alley cat allies...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> Trap, Neuter, Return (TNR) Learn what it is and why it works
> 
> 20 years of evidence shows that trap and kill programs are not effective population control methods for feral cats. The remaining few cats will breed, and in some cases over-breed to replace the missing cats.
> 
> ...


http://www.utahpets.org/feral.html

That's just one source. I found many sites on Google under TNR vs euthanization of feral cats. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The only harm you could do by feeding feral colonies is if you only fed them and did not attempt to TNR. 

Feeding and TNR improves the overall HEALTH of the colony. They protect their resources (food/shelter) and prevent other cats from moving into the territory. Any new members allowed in can be TNRd by the caregivers and it helps the cats by having a regular food source and less fights over mating rights.

The only way to control the feral cat population, is by TNR, taming/adopting (very difficult, but not always impossible) and euthanasia. Though by utilizing the removal/euth approach, the area is being left wide open for another colony of cats to move in and start the whole process over again.
Heidi

We like GA, but we both grew up in CA. We like GA so much, we don't ever want to live in CA again, but wouldn't mind visiting family... CA is just crazy (cost of living, regulations) now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are there any other people you know in rescues in Yakima that you could network with to get involved with you to TNR. 

About 3 yrs ago 7 of us who had volunteered at shelters got together to start doing TNR. Its all volunteer and on donations. Its been really nice since we have each other for moral support, information and leg work! 

Beleive me it can get so discouraging sometimes when dealing with injured, abandoned cat and kittens. But we are making a difference in our area. Weve done S/N on over 500 cats, 2 of our managed colonies had no new kittens this year! Our barn program has been very sucessful.

Keep plugged into catforum. Ive learned alot here and its encouraging to read about others experiences. 

Try checking out Best Friends and Alley Cat Allies websites. Best Friends has a hot line you could try. They network all over the country. They could put you in touch with people in your area maybe. Thank you for having a heart for the forgotten cats~ ferals.


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

*Update update*

I caught the one cat I really wanted to save today, she finally went into my trap...I got her home and into the garage where I had a space heater and kennel in order to attempt to acclimate her, but she squeezed out of the trap as I was attempting to get her in the kennel. I can't see any opening in the garage she could have squeezed out of, but it's been an hour, so I went back out there and there was no sign of her. I'm so frustrated. I tried to do a good thing by getting her out of a bad situation, and I was so excited to have gotten her home...and now I'm worried she's gone forever. Is there any chance she could be hiding and in some small space I can't see into? If so, she didn't come out to eat any of her food even. Is there ANY chance she'll come back even if she did escape somehow? I feel SICK about this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hang on, now!
First, she escaped when you were transferring her from trap to kennel inside a _closed_ garage? If so, and you have assured yourself there are no openings from which she can escape the garage, you should still be okay...though your task to tame her is now harder.

Being feral, trapped, moved and escaped into a strange environment will cause a cat to hide and be silent. She doesn't know what dangers are there so she will be very, very careful and quiet, hiding and slinking around when she does investigate until she learns there are no dangers. It could take several days before she decides she is hungry enough to explore and see what she can find to eat.

I think the first things I'd do with her, is just leave her alone with food, water and litterbox for at least a few days. After that, then I would start spending more time in there, sitting and reading, maybe talking to her. 

Meantime, you can set your trap back up with canned food inside and see if she'll get trapped again and you can try the kennel idea again, thinking out the transfer process a bit better, now that you know what to expect with her escape. Also, in that vein of thought, consider how you will do food, water and litterbox duties while she is in that kennel and still be able to prevent escape. I would think that only a very large dog kennel/crate would work, one that offers a sleeping area she can 'hide' in when you come to clean and feed/water. Preferably one you could close/lock her into. 
With my two feral kittens in my bathroom, I use a large-ish cat carrier as a sleeping box with a towel over the top ventilation holes and I close/lock the door behind them when I go in to shower/dry my hair, mostly because I like to leave the door open to let the steam escape.

Also, you say you've looked everywhere in your garage for her and you can't see her. Our garage has all sorts of tool cabinets and at the time I had Malibu in there, she got into a speaker cabinet and we couldn't find her. Husband and I had to go in the garage and physically move things around until we _did_ find her and were able to sort of 'herd' her into the carrier so I could take her to get spayed. You can do the same with things in your garage. Also, take that opportunity to make the area safe for her, with no stacks that could topple or be knocked over.

IF she escaped...and I think the chances of that are pretty low if you think there are no holes or areas she can escape through, but IF she escaped...she will be lost in a new area, but hopefully her survival skills will keep her alive. I think she would stay nearby, but I do not think she would 'come back' though there is a possibility you could lure her back with food.
Check your garage again for any areas she could escape through; cracked windows, door not snug in the frame, garage door has a gap, hole in the wall, access to the attic/rafters...if you have none of those things then chances are she is still in your garage.
*tip: unplug garage door opener so you don't accidentally open it.

Best of luck and keep us updated. Ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help you with this lucky little kitty.
Heidi


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

She was in there. She's hiding again. But I'll take your advice, thanks for the tip about the garage door opener especially. I will do that right now. It's a huge task I've taken on, hopefully I'll be able to handle all of this.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dont feel bad about the cat escaping. We all have one or two that happens to. Its learn as you go. 

I was trying to transfer a feral and it got out of the trap in an enclosed porch. It ran straight up an 8 ft wall into the tiniest hole in the rafters in a closet. :yikes I had a heck of time getting that cat.

Weve taken to putting wire wrapped to make sure a trap cant come apart. Sometimes we put dowls across the doors of the cages so there is no way they can force it back open. The true ferals have super strength when they are afraid. 

Have you found anyone else in your area doing TNR? dont get discouraged. Remember its a slow process and its one cat at a time! But what a difference you make for that cats life. _You are making a difference for them._


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm feeling better...I've accepted it, and I'm just hoping she's found a new scrap of alley to call home for now. 

I haven't found anyone doing TNR in my area yet. I know it's a slow process, but I lack patience as it is. I'm a high strung character. Haha. 

Thank you for the support, that's why I joined this forum and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe you'll be the force behind a movement for TNR. Wouldn't it be great if this incident led to such an organizationi?


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a great thought. It surely would. I'm thinking about putting the efforts behind a pamphlet or a 'zine on the matter, instead of the normal blog I usually write.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Try calling Best Friends and see who they could hook you up with. They network with all sorts of animal groups and are big advocates of TNR. They would be a great resource for finding people in your area.


----------



## valleylux (Dec 4, 2008)

I surely will. Thanks!


----------

